# My smokers



## mark38090 (May 4, 2020)

I came here looking for info on my new chargriller with side fire box. I joined that group but thought I would post some photos of the smokers I use. I do all the cooking for staff at the prison where I work so I get the chance to smoke a lot. Last week I did 120 butts over 3 days. These are my tools.


----------



## fivetricks (May 4, 2020)

Good God. Not sure what your prison you work at, but I feel like I've had to go to prison, yours would be the one that I would want to be at.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (May 4, 2020)

I was thinking the same thing. Why is the one up in flames?  That brick smoker looks really good


----------



## mark38090 (May 5, 2020)

The grease trap was stopped up and I had done 24 butts that day. It flamed up 2 hours after I was done cooking thankfully. It made a great picture though.


----------



## bacon_crazy510 (May 5, 2020)

That brick pit is AWESOME! Your coworkers better appreciate what you do for them 
M
 mark38090
 !

Welcome to the forum!!


----------

